# MRSA is no match for Spiral the Wonder Budgie!



## Hollen (Oct 26, 2015)

Hello all,
Wasn't sure where to post this, but wanted to let those who helped us with Spiral know how he's doing. We've been treating our budgie Spiral for MRSA and antibiotic resistant actinobacter in a respiratory infection. Treatment will be ongoing for a while- he is receiving Baytril and TMS twice a day, Sporanox once a day, and we are down to two gentamicin nebs a day. I have carefully followed the advice we got to add probiotics, Apple cider vinegar, and to change perches and toys that could be seeded with bacteria. As of this morning, we have seen no beak breathing, spread wings, or loose stools in two weeks, and his tail bob is very small! Because of the serious, prolonged nature of his illness, I suspect it may be a while before that is completely gone, and our vet wants to continue fairly aggressive treatment until we are a week or two past all symptoms. She is AMAZED he is not only alive, but recovering. He has completey won over the entire vet staff with his sweetness and will to live and love. Today is my birthday, and Spiral gave me the best present- my ten year old son brought him into my bedroom this morning perched on his seed dish to say happy birthday. Spiral was belly flopping into the dish to hide his face from Alex. Alex was laughing so hard, and the Spiral would jump up on the side of the dish, make a big "kiss" smack, then belly flop back down so his tail was straight up in the air. He was getting the biggest kick out of hearing Alex laugh! Thank you all for your help and kindness.
Leslie


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Leslie, what a heart warming, wonderful report. Spiral sounds like a fellow who knows he is loved, and loves and enjoys his people too. It sound's like there is good reason to expect a continued and full recovery....:hug:


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*


Hollen said:



Hello all,
Wasn't sure where to post this, but wanted to let those who helped us with Spiral know how he's doing. We've been treating our budgie Spiral for MRSA and antibiotic resistant actinobacter in a respiratory infection. Treatment will be ongoing for a while- he is receiving Baytril and TMS twice a day, Sporanox once a day, and we are down to two gentamicin nebs a day. I have carefully followed the advice we got to add probiotics, Apple cider vinegar, and to change perches and toys that could be seeded with bacteria. As of this morning, we have seen no beak breathing, spread wings, or loose stools in two weeks, and his tail bob is very small! Because of the serious, prolonged nature of his illness, I suspect it may be a while before that is completely gone, and our vet wants to continue fairly aggressive treatment until we are a week or two past all symptoms. She is AMAZED he is not only alive, but recovering. He has completey won over the entire vet staff with his sweetness and will to live and love. Today is my birthday, and Spiral gave me the best present- my ten year old son brought him into my bedroom this morning perched on his seed dish to say happy birthday. Spiral was belly flopping into the dish to hide his face from Alex. Alex was laughing so hard, and the Spiral would jump up on the side of the dish, make a big "kiss" smack, then belly flop back down so his tail was straight up in the air. He was getting the biggest kick out of hearing Alex laugh! Thank you all for your help and kindness.
Leslie

Click to expand...

Wow. I mean really, all I can say, is WOW. I was just wondering about little Spiral the other day, saying that I haven't seen an update in awhile. Congratulations go to Spiral for living! And for never giving up! And big time karma to you, for never giving up on him, and for doing everything in your power as his caretaker and budgie parent, to get him on the road to recovery!!!!! As Randy said, this is very heartwarming to hear. Made my whole day!!!



Jonah said:



Leslie, what a heart warming, wonderful report. Spiral sounds like a fellow who knows he is loved, and loves and enjoys his people too. It sound's like there is good reason to expect a continued and full recovery....:hug:

Click to expand...

Randy, you took the words right out of my mouth!!! Very kind!*


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Great news and great birthday present. Happy Birthday:clap::jumping1:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I am smiling like a big idiot after reading this post. I honestly cannot keep the goofy grin off my face because I have just heard that Spiral is going to be okay and you are doing so wonderfully in taking care of your little guy. You are his guardian angel and I know he's fighting with all his strength to continue to live with his favourite people in the world. 

He sounds like he's such a happy guy and seeing him that morning on your birthday must have been the greatest present ever. (Happy belated birthday, by the way )

This post made my day, thank you for the update :hug:


----------



## Hollen (Oct 26, 2015)

Thank you everyone for the well wishes. Although we aren't out of the woods entirely, we are happily hopeful for a full and complete recovery. Those of you on this board who take the time to reply to all us newbie bird lovers are heroes and guardian angels as far as I'm concerned. You are inundated daily with panicked cries for help, and I have yet to see a post go unanswered. You answer with wisdom and compassion, and it is a blessing! I am thankful for our friend's continued healing, and very thankful to all of you who advised us, or even those who just read our post and said a little prayer. 
I learned SO much from this experience- things I've read on your boards were suddenly in living color, and every one was true. I am going to make a little list of the things we learned, for any other new budgie owner who might be reading:
1. Look at, play with, and monitor your bird every day. If we hadn't known what Spiral was like when he was okay, we never would have known when things began to go wrong.
2. Get an avian vet on your team now, when your bird is healthy. I see so many posts across the Internet asking for home remedies, but our bird would be dead without our vet's immediate intervention. There is just no substitute.
3. At the FIRST SIGN of ANY unusual behavior, call that vet! Spiral's earliest symptoms were so incredibly subtle. The birds really will try to hide that they don't feel good! We risked sounding stupid and called the vet anyway, and by the time we made the hour drive he was in distress. Us newbie bird owners won't likely know all the symptoms a sick budgie may exhibit, so we must educate ourselves and use our resources.

This website is an incredible resource. You all saved Spiral's life before he was in distress by posting all of this information that I read as a learning lurker. Thank you all from our family- God bless you.:grouphug:


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*Hollen, I am so glad that he's even remotely better than he was, and I know I've already said that once before. Happy Birthday, btw. Forgot to add that in my last post!!! Anyway, more healing thoughts and prayers are being sent to Spiral from this end!!!*


----------

